# How do you groom a rex rabbit?



## BlackMiniRex (May 18, 2017)

basically what i said in the title, how do you groom them?Andy is shedding and it seems never ending! i can literally just pluck out andy's fur.. i can't find a brush that works! any ideas what to do? how and where do you groom you rex rabbit (on a table, lap etc.) and any good brushes that you recommend?


Thanks!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (May 21, 2017)

any help is appreciated


----------



## Happi Bun (May 21, 2017)

I prefer grooming bunnies on my lap. I like to put a towel folded in half over my legs so it's more comfortable for me and the bunny. Always keep in mind when grooming bunnies that their skin is extremely delicate.

Lint rollers work wonderfully for getting loose hair off. I know, using a lint roller on a rabbit sounds weird... but it actually works very well and it doesn't hurt the bunny. Just go slowly and gently. Many rabbit rescues use and recommend them. If you don't want to use a lint roller, try using a grooming glove or even simply wetting your hand a bit and stroking your bunny. The goal is to get the loose hair to stick to something.

A really great grooming brush that I use and was recommended to me by my local rabbit rescue is the Hair Buster Comb (also you will find it's highly talked about and recommend on various rabbit forums): 







You can purchase it here:
http://www.bunnygear.com/

Also, here is a great in-depth guide to grooming bunnies!
https://therabbithaven.org/Grooming.html

I hope some of this helps! :wave:


----------



## Americanbluevelvets (May 22, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L4ZNAS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

I show rabbits for 4-H and this brush does wonders it is cheap but very worthy.


----------



## Americanbluevelvets (May 22, 2017)

P.S. its the pin brush that im talking about


----------



## Blue eyes (May 22, 2017)

The hair buster comb is highly recommended by a number of rescues. I've also found it works very well. 

I've also been warned off of using any pin brushes unless they have the round balls on the tips of the pins. A rabbit's skin is just too thin and delicate for a pin brush.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (May 23, 2017)

Thank you guys!! i think I've seen the hair buster at my Walmart, i'll check again to see if they still have it 
I've used the lint roller. sadly, i don't have any at the moment :/


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 24, 2017)

My two HATE pretty much all brushes- so we just pluck away! But that seems to work well- it's a lot of work. (Neither of mine are rexes, but my female sheds more than anyone I've ever met!).


----------



## ladysown (May 25, 2017)

if you slightly dampen your hands and run them backwards through the coat you get an amazing amount of fur off your bunny. Occasionally smooth down the coat. I have found this to be the quickest way to help with a quick shed.

For the skirt, just pluck it rapidly out.


----------

